# Happy Birthday Vanda!!!!



## Mei

*Happy Birthday Vanda!!  *

*Have a great day!  *

Mei


----------



## Jana337

Přeji vše nejlepší k narozeninám a hodně hezkých chvil při studiu češtiny. 

Jana


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux anniversaire, Vanda ! 

http://serenit.free.fr/cartes/anniversaire/anniversaire(ParDamYsa).jpg


----------



## JazzByChas

*Yo!  Hope yo' birthday is "Like That!"* (AAVE)

Enjoy your birthday immensely! But most of all, remember this: you're not older...just better, like a fine wine...

(_from another "not so young" person  )_


----------



## cuchuflete

Parabens Rapariga!

 um grande abraço p'ra vc,
Qxu

Vanda​


----------



## Vanda

Meizinha, obrigada pelo carinho!

Jana, I wish I could answer in Czech.   Someday, who knows?
Muito obrigada pelos votos!

Agnès: la fée, c'est vous!

Chas: this morning when I woke up I felt a weight upon my shoulder. Somebody has told me it's the weight of experience. I wonder!  

Chuchu  A rapariga, que não é portuguesa, prefere mesmo ser uma orquídea tropical. Obrigada!​Aos meus amigos, meus agradecimentos! Well, there's still some pão de queijo. Want some?​


----------



## Outsider

*Muitos parabéns, Vanda!

Parabéns a você
Nesta data querida
Muitas felicidades
Muitos anos de vida

Hoje é dia de festa
Cantam as nossas almas
Para a menina Vanda
Uma salva de palmas*​


----------



## araceli

¡Feliz cumpleaños Vanda!
Firmado: Uma cabeça de vento.


----------



## Johannes

PARABENS , GATINHA



Well, there's still some pão de queijo. Want some?​ 
é TUDO MEU, MAIS OS PANNETONES SALGADOS


----------



## ampurdan

Happy Birthday, Vanda!!!


----------



## Alundra

MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!!! 

Alundra


----------

